# Southborough Sergeant Dies of Cancer



## MiamiVice (May 2, 2002)

SOUTHBOROUGH -- Frank W. Cain, 45, of Southborough, a sergeant with the Southborough Police Department, died Tuesday, July 15, 2003, at Beth Israel Deaconess Hospital in Boston after a struggle with cancer.

Born in Boston, he was the son of Frank W. and Carolee (Scribner) Cain of Southborough.

Sgt. Cain was a graduate of Algonquin Regional High School in Northborough, Class of 1976, and of Northeastern University in Boston, Class of 1981. He was a graduate of the Massachusetts State Police Academy and Command Officer's School at Babson College in Wellesley.

He was employed by the Natick and Sherborn Police Departments before joining the Southborough Police Department, where he had worked for the past 22 years. He started as a patrolman and worked his way up to sergeant.

He was a member of the Southborough Police Officers Association, Massachusetts Coalition of Police and the Massachusetts Police Association.

Besides his parents, he leaves his sister, Cheryl Theall, and her children, Samantha and Kelsey Theall, of Southborough.

The funeral service and burial will be private.

Visiting hours will be held Friday, July 18, from 3 to 7 p.m., at Morris Funeral Home (www.morrisfuneralparlor.com), 40 Main St., Southborough.

Instead of flowers, memorial donations may be made to the Jimmy Fund, 10 Brookline Place West, Brookline, MA 02445.

*************** Please read**********************

Any agencies sending personnel on Friday, were told on leaps to arrive at the SPD at 1500 hours, however we would rather have Officers arrive at 1800 hours, so that they may stay for a Coalition immediately after the wake. This will be at the Southborough Town House 28 Main St (rte.30) Southborough MA.

questions can be directed to SPD at 508-485-2121 or 485-2147
please don't email or PM me questions, as I will be busy and not able to check them until after friday.

Thanks
Ken F.
Southborough P.D.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

:rose:


----------

